# The Entrance NSW, Easter Weekend, 6th, 7th, 8th April.



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

The Entrance NSW, Easter Weekend, 6th, 7th, 8th april.

I will finally get a chance to put the Kayaks on to salt and add some Salt water fish to the PB list. I will be staying at my Mum & Dads holiday house at North Entrance, on the water. I was hoping to fish the general area around The entrance its self. (Tuggerah Lake)

My old man has had the holiday house for a few years. Dad has a family stink boat and a tinnie, and we still find the patch of beach out the front of the Holiday house is the most interesting fishing for us than out on the lake. The local (lake) beach produces tiddlers that go back in to the lake. We have never attempted lure fishing in the lake so there is a fist time for every thing. The effort of getting the tinnie out through the weed bed really reduces the Fishing fun factor. The Family Stink boat only gets a run across the Xmass Holidays, when it gets mored out the front of the Holiday house. The fishing has been really average.

One of my goals for the Weekend is to get the Old Man hooked on Kayak fishing. He may end up touring Australia with a Kayak on the roof of the car. The speed at which the Kayak can be on the water and ready to fish, add the fact that you can launch from any beach, I think will be a great selling point to the Old Man.

I will be happy to get any Kayak Fishing Selling Tips. * (Jedi mind trick) Ã¢â‚¬Å"You will buy a Kayak for FishingÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gidday Adrian,

I will be up at Umina over the easter break which I think is pretty close to The Entrance. I have not 1 hour ago been told by the wife that the yak is NOT coming with us but that discussion is not yet over :twisted:

I'll watch this thread and when (not if) I get my way I will endeavour to join you for a fish. Looking to me for tips on how to catch fish is probably not going to be that fruitful for you however 

JT


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

here


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Jamie Robley, SWEET! 
Thats some top Info.
I was thinking of getting out in to the Predawn Darkness. With that list of Lures, I might be able to get the "Old Man" to cough up for them too. I maybe able to get some after dinner trips in too. (Weather Permitting)

I have been in a creek in the next Lake north (Not sure of the Name). It was full of snags and broken timber, no place for a 16' Half Cabin. Ideal for a Kayak though. We got a few small bream, 2 Summers ago. I may put the Kayak on the Car for that one.

Lake Mac is about 40 Mins North. But Lake Mac is a big place. Its Prob about another 20 Minutes to get the CAMs Whaf and that Part of the Lake.

Gatesy, Have you been on the artifical reefs in Lake Macquarie?
http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/recreat ... oordinates
Or are they just a stinkboat honey pot that gets too busy.

Thanks for the Info All.
My Old Man is in trouble.
(Jedi Mind Trick) - You will buy all the lures on this list....

Adrian


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Occy, according to Craig MacGill, there is a reef in Middle Harbour made from the accumulated cans from two guys fishing there in their tinny over many years, called "VB Reef". Don't know about the story but the reef is definitely there


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

A reef made of beer bottles is more "plasable" (to quote Myth Busters). If you have ever walked bteen ottford and bundeena on the Coastal walk in the royal national park. There is a Town called Burning Palms. Its got a stack of huts ect, built in to the hill side.

The amazing thing about the place is the retaining walls were made out of hundreds of beer bottles. The whole shanty town was built out of stuff that you havd to walk in. So that is a lot of beer that was lugged in. Each bottle was also stamped with the year it was made. Some bottles were over 100yrs old.

Adrian


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Gaurdian Z,
I happy to head out on the lake with you, I haven't fished it much just the west side if the bridge in the channel and weed beds. Got a good flatty there the other week easter will be chaos thou as jamie said.

If there a few of us up on the coast do we want to organise something say southern end of lake mac :?: that closer to the coast and not far from cams wharf.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Occy,
I reckon those co ordinates would be around a half hour paddle from the swansea (lakeside) boat ramp. Lots of flats to fish for bream on the way there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Justcrusin32/Dave, 
I am not sure If I can get away for run on lake Mac. It looks like it would be a great place to fish.

Friday AM (weather permitting) I will be out in the Kayak. We have 2 so there could be a few. On the water.

The family Holiday home lauch point looks like its going to be busy. As from a quick glance. It looks like I have to plan:
1. Trip with the OLD man.
2. Trip with SWMBO.
3. Trip with 2yr trouble maker.
4. SWMBO Solo? 
5. The OLD man and his SWMBO.
6. Trip with Sis.
7. Trip with Sis's Bfriend.
8. Trip with Sis Bfriend & Sis?
9. Any Combination of the above except (The Oldman's SWMBO and Sis Bfriend)
10. Older Sis and whos arround at the time.

Looks like the Kayaks will be on the water in some form or other for the whole weekend. My time on the Kayak will be limited by Trials from other family members until the novelity wears off. Oh well. I might be able to convice the "OLD man" to get one of his own. At least the Holiday house has a heap of rods and fishing gear. Enough to kit out the Kayaks. 
By the time the weekend draws to a close we should have had a least a few fish, working the Odds. That many trips out on the water and the total area and number of lines and casts of the whole time in hrs .....

Easter Crowds or not....

Thanks again everyone.

Adrian


----------

